# Memphis Grizzlies @ Philadelphia



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Memphis Grizzlies 

Record: 23 - 14 (.622) 
Standings: Third, Southwest 
At Home: 13 - 6 
At Road: 10 - 8 
Streak: L 3 


Philadelphia 76ers

Record: 18 - 20 (.474) 
Standings: Second, Atlantic 
At Home: 12 - 7 
At Road: 6 - 13 
Streak: L 2 


Season (Memphis) 
PPG: 90.2 Opp PPG: 86.9 
FG%: .441 Opp FG%: .431 
RPG: 39.3 Opp RPG: 41.4 

Season (Sixers)
PPG: 101.8 Opp PPG: 102.9 
FG%: .460 Opp FG%: .460 
RPG: 41.4 Opp RPG: 43.8 




LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't like this matchup, if it's high scoring both ways, then the sixers have the edge. But I have the feeling it will be a blowout.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

OK, so how will we find a way to lose this one?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jpk said:


> OK, so how will we find a way to lose this one?


We wont AI starts big early and everyone else feeds off his emotion 

98-93 Sixers


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The same way we did, in the game against Washington: Act like, stepping on the court, in sixer unis will make us win. Sorry Route, this team is DEAD 

Memphis-106 

Philadelphia-97 Final.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> We wont AI starts big early and everyone else feeds off his emotion
> 
> 98-93 Sixers



I'm with Route 1 - 76...........We gonna own tonight....



*SIXERS 4 LIFE....................................and DEATH* :banana: :cheers:


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

Any chance my boy AI misses the game tonight with the sore knee?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Memphis is a solid team man. Even tougher game for us with team moral the way it is right now. Who knows maybe your right. AI might use it as an excuse to play pissed off. We all know how the man plays when he's pissed. Man on a mission type ****. That said this game comes down whether or not the rest of the team decideds to show up.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

25-14 at the end of one, AI goes big for 14


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Congratulations, Bobby Jackson has gotten torched by Tony Parker and Chris Paul in two previous games. Allen Iverson might make those two performances look like nothing. 

This looks like a carbon copy of those games.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers 36
Memphis 21

This is how you start a basketball game fellas. Is that Defense I see out there??
I guess Paint Ball cured everything :biggrin:


EDIT: just incase yall dont understand the Paint Ball thing apparently Cheeks cut practice early one day so the whole team could go play paint ball


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You didn't notice the 2 recent turns did you route? We are gonna let this one slide


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Although we shouldn't, I can see us letting this one slide, even with creating a gap that big so early on. We'll lose this in the 3rd.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Agreed, noob.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You didn't notice the 2 recent turns did you route? We are gonna let this one slide



Damn are you rooting for us to loose???? :curse: ......GTFOH..... :curse: Have some faith in your team man damn...... :curse: I see why you get on peoples nerves!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Damn are you rooting for us to loose???? :curse: ......GTFOH..... :curse: Have some faith in your team man damn...... :curse: I see why you get on peoples nerves!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


LOL not only has he lost faith in us Hes Rooting against us too now 8 pt lead at half time **** sounds pretty good to me but im not worried about them bc in 2 more quarters they cant say we will blow it bc the game will be over

GO SIXERS


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Im rooting, so that your going to give me an apology.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm rooting for us too, I want us to win, but with the recent form I just can't see it happening, we seem to give everything away and our defense is terrible the majority of the time. Started with John Salmons again, will see how this turns out. Personally I don't think he's any better a starter than Korver is/was.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Im rooting, so that your going to give me an apology.


HAHAHA see thats where your prioritys are wrong you would rather have an apology from me then have the team you call yourself a fan for life of succeed kinda the point i was trying to prove when i did the whole thing but enough of you back to the game.....

I think we did a decent job during the run memphis made we could of let it slip to a lot closer then down 8 we gotta come out and start the 2nd half like we did the first overall a good frist half


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Agrred thats a pretty retarded set of priorities..SixersfanNotUntilHeApologizes


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> Started with John Salmons again, will see how this turns out. Personally I don't think he's any better a starter than Korver is/was.


I think I agree with that but I would definitely say I dont think it makes the starting 5 any worse so Why Not? you know?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Agrred thats a pretty retarded set of priorities..SixersfanNotUntilHeApologizes


lol dude repped for that it had me laughin


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> I think I agree with that but I would definitely say I dont think it makes the starting 5 any worse so Why Not? you know?


True, and I don't coach the team so there obviously some reasoning behind it. We all know that Kyle isn't great defensively, but we've all seen how good a player he can be when used in the right way. (I forget which game it was where he was used pretty much as a sharpshooter and scored around 20).

Hopefully we can hold onto this lead we've built for ourselves, we definitly need to come out strong like we did in the first.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone wanna break down how the games looking, like specifics, I'm stuck with box scores


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> True, and I don't coach the team so there obviously some reasoning behind it. We all know that Kyle isn't great defensively, but we've all seen how good a player he can be when used in the right way. (I forget which game it was where he was used pretty much as a sharpshooter and scored around 20).
> 
> Hopefully we can hold onto this lead we've built for ourselves, we definitly need to come out strong like we did in the first.


Yah and the way they used him in the 1st half it doesnt seem like hes going to be losing that many minutes just not in the starting 5 were kind of on a cold shooting spree right now but not looking to bad


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Webbers playin pretty clutch right now we needed those last 2 buckets


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We need to start playing consistantly, we need to take the ball to the rack, and hey we have a ticked AI? We know how good we are when we have a ticked AI


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Pau is abusing Sammy right now hopefully they slap him during the timeout nd get his head back in the game


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

AI's been cold for a while now huh? What happened since the first? Poor shot selection, tougher D, what?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> AI's been cold for a while now huh? What happened since the first? Poor shot selection, tougher D, what?


Hasnt really shot as often as he was in the 1st and a lot of them have been late in the shot clock so they were rushed but Memphis D has tightened up a lil


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We aren't moving the ball, Memphis figured out that Only Ai and C-Dub shoot. Route pay attention: A: If you stop Ai and Webber you stop the team B: You stop the other players, be prepared to out-score teams. Washington and New Jersey Hampered Allen Iverson and Chris Webber.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> We aren't moving the ball, Memphis figured out that Only Ai and C-Dub shoot. Route pay attention: A: If you stop Ai and Webber you stop the team B: You stop the other players, be prepared to out-score teams. Washington and New Jersey Hampered Allen Iverson and Chris Webber.


Me pay attention to you i highly doubt that will happen Im just dissapointed in Sammys play he is playin like hes under 6 ft tall time to sit him down for a bit Memphis is jus shooting the ball very well right now Put in hunter and lets get the lead back fellas


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hwg Bout Time Hunter Just Replaced Sammy


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

We always seem to lose it in the 3rd, no matter how strong we start we can never mimick that after halftime. What's wrong guys?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Meh 4 point game, no Cheeks better not put in the retarded line up he did last time!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> We always seem to lose it in the 3rd, no matter how strong we start we can never mimick that after halftime. What's wrong guys?


I think Cheeks needs to do a better job of realizing when players are playing bad and sit them down he waited to long to pull Sammy who was playing horrible Hunter worked his *** off in there under the basket on that one play


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Meh 4 point game, no Cheeks better not put in the retarded line up he did last time!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

omg what is this 4th Qtr lineup ****


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

1st: 

Us: 25
Grizzlies: 16

2nd:

Us: 22
Grizzlies: 23

3rd:

Us: 17
Grizzlies: *29*


Disgraceful.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

scoring drought


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> omg what is this 4th Qtr lineup ****


I'm in the UK so just going by the scoreboard, who's he put out there?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> I'm in the UK so just going by the scoreboard, who's he put out there?



Go to espn.com and get the gamecast..its way better then the boxscore.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Now that I think about it the Boston game was prolly the worst thing that could happen to us bc now cheeks thinks cuz they kept us in that game he can start these guys in the 4th Quarter pure Stupidity If he thinks this is acceptable he will find the same trip as the past coaches str8 out the ****ing door give me a coach with common sense thats all i ask


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Whats up with Randolph, wheres he been the last few games?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Whats up with Randolph, wheres he been the last few games?


I dont know you would think with as much as cheeks is tryin to use the bench his time would increase


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Also why is ai settling for jumpers rather than going to the hoop? Shook of Pau?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Also why is ai settling for jumpers rather than going to the hoop? Shook of Pau?


I dunno the shots hes taken for the most part have been good looks hes jus went totally cold


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL I'm getting pissed off just watching the Gamecast/boxscore..can't wait till I get League pass, thats when furniture starts getting broken..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Down 2, 37 seconds left 

NEED ONE STOP!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

GOT THE STOP! need a bucket


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ONE STOP.....Check

ONE BUCKET......


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Man thats Bull**** that was on the arm


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

:curse :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Eddie MISSED 2!!!!!

one more chance


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh boy...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

HOLY **** what a shot!!!!

man i feel bad for you seeing that on gamecast that was over like 3 Grizzlies


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

This is why we love this man...


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Gamecast nearly crashed my comp, had to revert back to the Boxscore on NBA.com


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Really??Its workin beautiful for me. I wonder what the problem was.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

C Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahaha I don't think anyone can ever question my love for pihlly after that one. Jumpin up and down yelling in my apt... after seeing a gametying shot on GAMECAST. My roomate thinks im ****ing nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

It was some kind of Flash script error, not really sure why it came about, but my laptop's not great at running scripts for some reason. I've got a few other programs etc. up and running so it could've been related to those, although I just think that my comp doesn't like espn.com

Edit: Missed the quote for some reason, hah. Ignore this post if you have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

KORVER for THrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Hahaha I don't think anyone can ever question my love for pihlly after that one. Jumpin up and down yelling in my apt... after seeing a gametying shot on GAMECAST. My roomate thinks im ****ing nuts. :biggrin:



I almost slung my daughter over the couch screaming :banana: :banana: :banana: 


*I LOVE PHILLY  *


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

If Sammy could only play a whole game like he jus played that last minute my god he could be a hell of a dominating Center that was an awesome job on Gasol those last two trips


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahaha nice Die..this team is a damn rollercoaster ride to be a fan of I tell ya.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This is the Heart we need to play with that Allen was talking about


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh no..roller'friggin'coaster..dips again


We always gotta do **** the hard way huh?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

So C-Webb misses 3 uncharacteristic Free Throws and Memphis now is looking at a chance to tie


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> So C-Webb misses 3 uncharacteristic Free Throws and Memphis now is looking at a chance to tie


?? NBA Scoreboard saying he made 1 of 2, leaving the scores at 88 - 85. Still a chance for Memphis to tie though.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Beautiful foul by AI........I was screaming foul him the whole time !!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

HEY CHEEKS LEARNED something up 3 a few seconds left FOUL great move!!!


SIXERS WINNNNNNNNNNN :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> ?? NBA Scoreboard saying he made 1 of 2, leaving the scores at 88 - 85. Still a chance for Memphis to tie though.


Yah Webber missed 2 be4 that on the last possesion


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

That was tense just watching the scoreboard, we always have to do stuff the hard way! So pleased we came out on top of that!! Go Sixers!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Well boys, Hardfaught W against a Good team. Excellent stuff. Good times postin with oyu kids. Now I'm free to leave my computer screen and go out and get ****ty. Go Sixers!


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Well, the 76ers did everything they could to loose this game in the second half just like always. Thank God for crazy clutch J's by AI. How the heck does he always make those?

Even in OT, we kinda tried to lose it when Webber suddenly decided he didn't want to shoot free throws anymore and just hurled up those bricks. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm totally happy with the win and the game was crazy entertaining as always. I just don't get how this team gets into these situations.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Simple, by not being desired to play true basketball for 48 minutes.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

enjoy the win for a night, save the pesimistic cornball **** for next game, we're having fun for the moment.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> enjoy the win for a night, save the pesimistic cornball **** for next game, we're having fun for the moment.



Cosign ......some fans (or so called fans) are never happy....Nice Win Philly :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: 



*Sixers 4 Life*


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> Cosign ......some fans (or so called fans) are never happy....Nice Win Philly :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sixers 4 Life*


We're happy with the win, just not the fact that it had to go to Overtime to win it when we should've won quite easily considering our performance in the first half. Like i said at the time, we'd lose it in the 3rd, which we did. 17 points to their 29 is ridiculous. It wasn't a "nice win" at all, it was a win that we were pretty lucky to get considering.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> We're happy with the win, just not the fact that it had to go to Overtime to win it when we should've won quite easily considering our performance in the first half. Like i said at the time, we'd lose it in the 3rd, which we did. 17 points to their 29 is ridiculous. It wasn't a "nice win" at all, it was a win that we were pretty lucky to get considering.



When I say nice win....I mean it was entertaining......Just because we come back in the 4th doesnt mean we're lucky ......I call that executing....IN other words (to you) most of the games in the NBA are lucky wins, if the down team rallys in the 4th......It might just be me....But I'm a fan first, thats satisfied with a win.....I dont root against my team.....And so what that you were right about the 3rd quater...........U WERE DEAD WRONG WHEN YOU SAID WE WOULD LOSE!!!!!!!!!


Go SIXERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> When I say nice win....I mean it was entertaining......Just because we come back in the 4th doesnt mean we're lucky ......I call that executing....IN other words (to you) most of the games in the NBA are lucky wins, if the down team rallys in the 4th......It might just be me....But I'm a fan first, thats satisfied with a win.....I dont root against my team.....And so what that you were right about the 3rd quater...........U WERE DEAD WRONG WHEN YOU SAID WE WOULD LOSE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Go SIXERS!!!!!!!


By "Lose it in the 3rd" I didn't mean the game. I meant that they would end up with the lead after halftime. I should've explained more as it's slang to say stuff like that where I'm from so I apologise for that. But no, you don't root against "your team", but you will up and leave your support if AI leaves. Top fan! You have a totally valid argument there.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> By "Lose it in the 3rd" I didn't mean the game. I meant that they would end up with the lead after halftime. I should've explained more as it's slang to say stuff like that where I'm from so I apologise for that. But no, you don't root against "your team", but you will up and leave your support if AI leaves. Top fan! You have a totally valid argument there.


I will always support the Sixers Idiot.....I've been supporting them longer than you've been alive.......IF AI leaves I will root for the team he plays with of course....BUT I will still support the SIXERS....I dont know why I'm even explaining myself to a little kid that if you go to page 2 or 3 of this thread...U said we were going to blow the lead and lose the *game*.......This my last time arguing with you boy


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> I will always support the Sixers Idiot.....I've been supporting them longer than you've been alive.......IF AI leaves I will root for the team he plays with of course....BUT I will still support the SIXERS....I dont know why I'm even explaining myself to a little kid that if you go to page 2 or 3 of this thread...U said we were going to blow the lead and lose the *game*.......This my last time arguing with you boy


The post was on the first page, and I didn't mention the word game at all. I'm also not a little kid, but it was nice of you to make an assumption based on nothing. And likewise with the arguing, It's a little boring, especially when you don't have a valid argument to put forth yet are trying to create one anyway. But, we're all Sixers fans here, so let's just support our team and put our differences aside. I'm willing to do that if you are. The games over, we've just beaten the Timberwolves, so let's concentrate on the future. This will be my last post in this game thread.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> The post was on the first page, and I didn't mention the word game at all. I'm also not a little kid, but it was nice of you to make an assumption based on nothing. And likewise with the arguing, It's a little boring, especially when you don't have a valid argument to put forth yet are trying to create one anyway. But, we're all Sixers fans here, so let's just support our team and put our differences aside. I'm willing to do that if you are. The games over, we've just beaten the Timberwolves, so let's concentrate on the future. This will be my last post in this game thread.




:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Likewise


----------

